# First Video Edit with 360 Degree Camera



## copa85 (Jan 9, 2020)

Forgot to mention this is up at Snowbowl in Flagstaff AZ


----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice video! I also just made my first video with some clips using the GoPro max in 360 mode! Check it out if you’d like!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I like the energy and music but all the panning and zooming and fish-eye lens stuff...just because you can doesn't mean you should 

I really do like the day-trip travelog stuff though. Keep that and keep riding!


----------

